# CVA Magbolt 150



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Can someone give me an ideal of what my cva magbolt 150 - 50cal with the camo stock,might be worth.It's about 7yrs old ,has been shot very little and is still in excellent cond.Has a redhead 3x9x32 scope .Thanks


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I was able to unload my cva optima pro magnum 50 cal that was stainless and had a nice scope as well for $200.00 I bought it for $325. the problem that happens with the older muzzleloaders is that the newer models get better and the price drops on the used ones. it's one of the few guns that will really depricate in value. 

I looked online and found a few CVA Magbolt 150 for sale the range was from $80-$125 for them used. 

the scope redhead 3x9x32 had value in the range of $20-$35 

I would think you'd get $150 out of the gun on a good day. sorry that might not be what you wanted to read.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't think you could get very much out of it.. I sold mine to a friend for $75 but it didn't have a scope... If it means anything *They shoot very well for a inexpenceive Muzzy..* The problem is that they have come a little ferther on the tech side.. breach plugs and all that.. also if I am not mistaken it is hard to get the primer out (even more so with a scope on it) you need a tool to get the primer out and to put one in. New they were not very expencive $150 black maybe a little more in camo..

If you what to sell it I have a few friends that have just gotten into hunting that might what to buy it for a starter Muzzy.. Not to mention I live very close to you.. I will be a St. B for there one pitch!(softball) LOL

*GO REDS!!!!*


----------

